# Tips/Products For Baked On Insects.....



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

As everybody knows this time of year is a nightmare for splattered insects on bodywork.You spend ages getting your car just so,go for a 20 mile drive and back to square 1 again 

Any tips for products that make life easier come wash time would be useful.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Drape a wet towel over the area & leave to soak for 10 minutes or so & clean more frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or wait until it's raining :roll:


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Or slow down....


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Or don't drive at all.... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,let's all sell our cars and go by bus :lol:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bug and tar remover


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

I use this stuff - spray on, then snow foam, power wash off - all squashed things disappear - apart from the pigeon that flew into the bumper grille on the motorway :roll:

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/bilt ... litre.aspx


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Autoglym do this -

http://www.autoglym.com/products/produc ... ct-remover


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Gtechniq EXO coating helps getting rid of them easy.

A safe way of removal when washing is using something like Auto Finesse Citrus Power which is non threatening to waxes, sealants etc, and lifts them off of the paintwork.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Easiest thing is buy yourself a packet of baby wipes and use these. Don't know what it is about these wipes, but they remove squashed bugs really well.


----------

